# Muskegon River time?



## michigansnorkeler (May 24, 2006)

I am thinking of getting in my kayak at Croton early in the morning and paddling until I get to Muskegon Lake...near as I can tell it is about 47 miles. Anyone know how long this would take?

I figure if I am on the water as it just gets light, I would be in Muskegon before dark, even with an occasional leg stretch.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

That sounds pretty fun yet somewhat demanding. With all the crazy jet sled steelie hunters gone it should be relaxing.(until salmon season) I would like to float a section or two on that river, but was usually scared away by all the boats flying around. 

Would it be possible for you to track your times from potential landing to landing for us short floaters? (like 10 miles) Granted I'm usually casting more than paddling. But it would be nice to know how long it might take. Thanks.
GOOD LUCK.
PETE


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

I've tried to do the 32 miles of Flat River from Greenville to Lowell in one day, haven't accomplished it yet. Need high, fast water and a lot of stamina. My best was 25 miles from Greenville to Fallsburg Park in 14 hours of hard paddling, couldn't do the last 7 miles. 
I have only been on the big Musk from Croton to Newaygo, if the water slows much below Newaygo you will need to do a lot of paddling.
Give it a shot, and I suggest have a couple alternate pull-out spots and a cell phone along.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

No way you could make it in one day. Plan on camping one or two nights and that would make a nice, interesting trip unless of course you are looking for a fast paced endurance style trip.

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

GoNorthMore said:


> Give it a shot, and I suggest have a couple alternate pull-out spots and a cell phone along.


Good plan but some places don't have good celly reception on the river


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Just found my edition of Canoeing Michigan Rivers, it says Croton to Bridgeton is 27 miles, 8.5 to 12.5 hours paddling depending on water (the guys who wrote this book paddled hard cause I can't come close to their shorter times on any waters I have tried). Does not give anything below Bridgeton, states it is expansive marshes until Muskegon Lake. Mapquest looks like 15 miles Bridgeton to Muskegon Lake.


----------

